# Ram 10/13/11



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Water is as blue as I've seen it all yea. Few boats around this morning, but they didnt stay long. Really havent had time to check out the fish either. But here is your water report.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Your on the rig? If so, thanks for the report. Be safe out there. We were coming over from Jax to fish Friday and Saturday but the weather seemed borderline so we postponed. Hope to see you in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Heading out there Saturday night, weather permitting. Let us know if you see any activity.
Thanks a TON for your reports!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I was one of the Boats. The rig is loaded with Blackfin, we even caught a yellow jigging. But everytme we hooked up flipper would steal our tuna off our lines. this went on for about 4 hours till daybreak. i bet we lost 20 fish to these things. But at first light they hi tailed it out of there. a few minutes later we saw a huge pod of whales come in. I think they were pilot whales. i will post a report shortly.


----------



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Weather is still a little rough offshore, so I'm not sure how many people would come fishing. But, the water has turned again. Brownish green this morning


----------

